# moving IR sensor...



## hagemeyp (Jan 23, 2006)

New tivo2 owner here. Can't live without it, but CAN live without the drive noise. What are my options in moving the IR sensor? 

I looked into the IR/RF gadgets, but will there be a noticable lag? Running a cable through the walls and floors is OK by me. That's why I'm considering moving my tivo 5 feet below the LR into the basement. 

Is there a way I can extend the IR sensor using the blastor connection? OR do I have to open up the unit and do a little soldering?

--pph


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Might be easier to fit a quieter drive


----------



## bomberjim (Aug 30, 2003)

I wouldn't try to "move the IR sensor". But it would be easier, IMHO, to use an RF extender (IR/RF gadgets). This way, no cracking the box, or programming the new drive. I don't think you'll notice any lag. The danger is that there's alot of RF interference in your house (cordless phones, microwave ovens etc) that makes communication unreliable. You can almost always get it to work through trial and error placement of the extenders. You could also mount an IR sensor in you living room and run cable to the new Tivo location. This approach would be more reliable, but also more expensive and more work.

By the way there are some IR/RF gadgets that merely require you to use a special rechargeable battery in the remote and then an RF receiver at the new Tivo location.

Jim L


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You have to use an IR repeater, or do some soldering. I did the latter on my S1, using a UHF repeater system from an old satellite receiver, and an IR receiver connected to the UHF transmitter, and it worked great.
To hard extend, use cat3 or cat 5 wire, and a second IR receiver, or extend the whole front panel.


----------



## InspectorGadget (Feb 22, 2002)

I assume you "want to move the IR sensor" so you can put the TiVo inside a cabinet or another room?

You can use a hardwired IR extender and avoid any RF interference problems. I had lots of RF interference and it made the wireless IR/RF extenders a real nightmare to use.

If it's inside a cabinet (BE CAREFUL OF COOLING PROBLEMS!) you can use a hardwired extender like these:

http://www.smarthome.com/8225p.html
http://www.smarthome.com/8130m.html

If it's a longer distance away, you can use something like these:

Over Coax cable: http://www.smarthome.com/8197.html

Over Cat3: Use sensor/connector block/wire/connector block/emitter system starting with this from Xantech (sensors and emitters further down on the page):
http://www.smarthome.com/8133.html

Hookup diagram for Cat3 wiring solution.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Not really the topic of this thread, but I see soldering mentioned!

Does anybody know what exactly causes the IR receiver to become non-responsive? i.e. on my first Tivo, the remote is very flaky.. (the same exact remote controls my other Tivo flawlessly so it's not something stupid like batteries).

I've seen vague mention of oxidation in the past, but not exactly WHAT oxidizes. Basically, is there a way to fix this? (without actually trying to buy a new ir board/front from weaknees -- don't know if that will fix it anyway... plus that's $29.)


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

I've owned Hughes, Philips and Samsung DirecTiVos. Of the three, the Philips has the most flaky IR control. While I prefer the "look" of the Philips, the tiny IR window makes it less sensitive to off-axis signals (IOW, you have to point the remote directly at the unit). Interestingly, I have an IR repeater setup on one my Philips units and the IR emitter attached over the window actually IMPROVES the local IR performance.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

No, it has nothing to do with the IR window.. When I have the little IR board pulled out of its holder and point the remote directly at it from inches away, it often doesn't respond.

Something's going wrong with it, I just don't know what.


----------

